# Weekend Project: Micro Forge



## Platinum (May 1, 2010)

:arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8-4Gj2kyEc&feature=topvideos


----------



## Oz (May 1, 2010)

For most blacksmithing a standard wienie roast bonfire will do a better job. If this micro forge actually concentrates the heat to the point that it has a faster heat time using propane than a bonfire it will also cause the iron nails used as a support frame to sag. For small parts like this micro forge is designed for I personally would just heat them directly in the propane torch flame.

Sorry, just one mans opinion.


----------



## Irons (May 1, 2010)

Oz said:


> For most blacksmithing a standard wienie roast bonfire will do a better job. If this micro forge actually concentrates the heat to the point that it has a faster heat time using propane than a bonfire it will also cause the iron nails used as a support frame to sag. For small parts like this micro forge is designed for I personally would just heat them directly in the propane torch flame.
> 
> Sorry, just one mans opinion.



It is a bit elegant.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 1, 2010)

Unstable as hell. I see an accident in progress.


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 1, 2010)

the only elegant thing i see is his wedding ring. 4.5-5 grams?


----------



## Irons (May 1, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> the only elegant thing i see is his wedding ring. 4.5-5 grams?



Just some Yankee sarcasm. I think it's just another advertising trick to get people to go out and buy stuff.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 1, 2010)

Irons said:


> machiavelli976 said:
> 
> 
> > the only elegant thing i see is his wedding ring. 4.5-5 grams?
> ...



They say there is asucker born every minute you just have to find him.


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 2, 2010)

NO, they say " mother of morons is always pregnant" !! it is not about any advertising trick , it's i don't like every time inventions posted by people on youtube. i am shame about my inventions or devices i made myself despite they are looking and working way much better than all kind of crap posted allover.


----------



## Irons (May 2, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> NO, they say " mother of morons is always pregnant" !! it is not about any advertising trick , it's i don't like every time inventions posted by people on youtube. i am shame about my inventions or devices i made myself despite they are looking and working way much better than all kind of crap posted allover.



It takes a Village to make an Idiot.


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 3, 2010)

It takes a Village to make an Idiot. maybe to the dark side of the moon! to my place it takes just a male and a female. looking on youtube magnetic engine fever for example , makes me belive idiots are made everywhere by the same stuff: us !


----------



## Chumbawamba (May 3, 2010)

You guys need to realize that Make is targeted towards a generation of geeks and hackers that didn't necessarily get exposed to building stuff when they were kids, having spent all their time in front of TVs playing video games and then computers.

I'm a hybrid: old enough that I spent a lot of time in the backyard making stuff with all the parts dad accumulated (and learning how to work with my hands from him) but young enough that I got into computers at an early age and spent a lot of time in front of them.

Make Magazine is reintroducing a generation to the joys and satisfaction of building something yourself. It is anti-consumerism.

If you ever have the opportunity, go to the Maker Faire. I went to the first three and the stuff that people are doing in their garages and backyards is simply amazing.


----------



## nivrnb (Jul 17, 2011)

enjoyed the link, thanks.

nivrnb


----------

